# The Amazing Flytrap!



## milkmaid

It's simply a screen box with a tall cone bottom instead of a floor. There's a small hole in the top of the cone. Bait is placed under the cone.
It works like a charm! In two days there was a DRASTIC reduction in our barnyard fly population, and now, several days later, there are hardly any flies at all!!!

You have to use the right bait though. The best bait is a melon rind or some other juicy fruit. Eggshells that are still wet also work well.

Oh, by the way, I also sewed in a zipper so it can be emptied.

Here is the shape of the piece of screen I used.









Edit - I remember now I cut the square for the roof separate from the rest of it, but I think cutting it all out as one piece would work just as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That is AWESOME! Have to see if my mom can put something together!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

sold! hehehe. 
I love it!!! 
How did you make the cone part?


----------



## milkmaid

Thanks JOY and Freedomstar!
I added another image to the original post to show the shape of the screen I cut. I used wire to support the cone at the edges. It's kinda hard to explain. I also used a sewing machine to sew all I could before putting the screen on the frame. I had to handsew the roof on.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

and you put the bait under it on the outside?


----------



## milkmaid

Yes. :thumb: The flies land on the bait, then when they fly away they fly upward and end up going through the hole.


----------



## milkmaid

Bump.


----------



## fd123

I forgot about this!! I remember seeing it posted here last year with amazing results!! Im making one tomorrow!!
Thanks!!


----------



## milkmaid

Please let me know how it works for you!


----------



## Used2bmimi

I can't see the second picture on my computer. How big is the trap?


----------



## milkmaid

Sorry, I moved the second picture; it wasn't showing up for me at first, but then it started showing. I guess it's not showing for everybody. Here it is:









The trap is about 16" tall. I can't remember exact measurements.


----------



## katie

I don't think I'd be able to make that but I am having major fly issues. I was about to start a thread on it.


----------



## Used2bmimi

Thank you! I can see the pics now. I might have to give that a try!


----------



## amrabbitry

You ought to make these and sell them. You'd make a killing! I'm going to make mine this weekend. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nchen7

you should totally make these and sell them. and maybe even do a youtube video on how to make it. if you get enough hits, youtube will pay.....


----------



## goatylisa

I vote showing us on youtube!!!! I want one of these, I wonder if it would work for the yellow jacket infestation I have? 

I'm not crafty and for the life of me I can't figure out how to make this work


----------



## goatylisa

OKay I was looking at other designs and found this.. 
http://lifehacker.com/5571662/build-the-cadillac-of-fly-traps-for-a-fly+free-summer
I really want to try to make one of these for the yellow jackets.

If you have the time, read the comments for pure enjoyment of feeling like a little kid. SO FUNNY!


----------



## milkmaid

I honestly don't have time to make a video, but these two links show variations on the basic design, and the first has some very specific instructions to make a nice one.
http://chestofbooks.com/home-improv...nity-Shop-Projects/Fly-Trap.html#.UjNv6n-z6Ck
http://www.bugs.osu.edu/~bugdoc/Shetlar/PCDevices/flytraps2.htm


----------

